# Good week on the Cod



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Have been hitting the water pretty hard since Cod opening and the results have been good, no huge fish yet but they will come soon enough.

Not all fish have been caught out of the yak, but the yak has helped me get to the spots where the fish are.

Heres a few pics from the last week.


















































































Hope you enjoy my pictures, should have heaps more over the next few months.

Will be going out again tonight for some more surface lure action, they are really starting to fire up now.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work mate, what brand spinnerbaits are those?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> Nice work mate, what brand spinnerbaits are those?


They are Bassman spinnerbaits in the 3/8 size, had some great success on them last year & they are allways 1st to hit the water when I go cod chasing.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXXLFBMAACJfgAASQIMAALAgFAA/79+gMADMthqp+TIEnqep6jaCZ6keoVPU/UaJtRpmoAABqYU1Pyp6ZJtJoeoyep6hAPe4NuyejNGRLaGl1LWFR0eIh45ia3Jq0ViFTYMse40wSRllCpDYEG+c8z1fNpumqi6ncwlTQlGN2kVjRB9VJi9eqPFtztalB6GRz7EcJEC2B/sZ08CEJOm1r0ptHSwwo6w90tZpEKUpw4dy/zfd2xD3IWFClATZkS0tRqNQhGxwQgroh53GYY+axORciG5OEKD6GJ/xdyRThQkHXLFBMA==


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

G'day Red,

Sorry but I cant give exact details of location, perhaps after I get to know a few of you I can pass on some info privately, I've had some of my spots blabbed about recently on the www :wink:

Cod at first dont come easy but once you get it sussed out they can become a regular catch, the key is to keep the lure in the water close to structure and dont be afraid to lose a lure or two.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

well done Funda - some great fish there. keep the reports coming....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSGdH+8AAB5fgAASQIcAAKABEIA/79+wMADbbbEU9TR6E0eU9Q0DQaaEU/QFTbVNHpomQGRoNVP9T1I9FNih6hnqjRo0EDFkPXgxlcPrCh9lzMtYxKi+77JWxB2gG603peS0oU7LbIjnWM53e5O1Ww/Vgp+skIp0zfbe6bBQ0e7DQqK5G1nJQUAmNpsGY1BqL4R+dnJpXkLIJ0QUkyw/FVvCRmEoYEgGIXQ2D8futxpVp88sjYFKtl5J3aAh4CrtFAoKHCM7ESg6o55O0HBFj6F6P/F3JFOFCQIZ0f7w


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Alan - absolutely fantastic


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great fish and pics Allan


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Red,

It's an Australis bass with a few mods, nothing too flash but it does the trick.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Allan some beautiful fish there mate...are you a pure cod man or do you target other species as well


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Funda,

Glad you made it over from Fishnet, your right about the blabbing bit... those 17 year old young ones tend to explode in excitement once they think they have been welcomed into the highly secretive world of the Cod. <sigh>

Ive been watching your posts on Fishnet for a while now and cant comprehend how you do it, wicked photos and some amazing fish and what a beard... hope to bump into you around LBG in the future ( Look out for a tandem hobie, ill try and pedal round your facial hair! ).

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

LOVE IT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great fish Alan and top photographs, nice to see a baitcaster in use , love those reels ,ASH ASH , PUT DOWN THAT RAZOR BLADE, DONT DO IT ASH :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

G'day Dodge,

Cod are where my heart is, theres nothing better than seeing that big darling smiling at me before the release, I love the coast and chase jews n big lizzards when I can get away but the icons of the fresh are the best thing available close to home.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

G'day Derek I've seen your posts there too, thanks for the wrap :wink:

I'm over the big sites and prefer the smaller more personalised forums these days, all I get on the big forums is bad cases of envy from a certain few wannabees so have decided to leave em with it.

I hope I can help a few of you guys get amongst the cod, I have no problem sharing info as long as I know the people I'm sharing it with have the right attitude towards our great fishery we have here.

A big thanks to all who posted here for the warm welcome, I appreciate it.

Cheers, Allan

ps. only two little fish tonight on spinnerbaits, both released without worrying bout pics.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice work Allan! love a good cod! I am still trying for my first, I know my time will come soon I hope! I am Ash who Red mentioned above, I almost fainted :lol: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Ash you've been trying pretty hard by the sounds of it, perhaps a little too hard?

When you get your 1st you'll never look back, but be careful when that big one hits that you dont panic, a lot can go wrong in the 1st few seconds with the big green fish.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> Ash you've been trying pretty hard by the sounds of it, perhaps a little too hard?


Yeah maybe too much :lol: but I havent been on the water for at least a week now........will try mid week, do some slow trolling near snags along Black Mountain Peninsula!

Could you give me one tip though? What time of day is your most productive?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Ash,

Best times have been early morning before 9am and after 7pm till 10pm of an evening.

Mate forget trolling and work over likely areas throwing lures right in tight on the snags, look for drop offs on the sounder and work the lure right in close bumping along the structure every now and then, spinnerbaits are a great tool for this style of fishing.

Work over each snag with at least 20 to 30 casts where you think the fish would be, it's fairly common to get hit just as your thinking of moving on.

Trolling really is a bit hit and miss and not the best method in my opinion, the fish only gets to see the lure once hence you dont get the strike of a territorial fish, if you feel your line going slack when winding a good fish has had a big strike and missed, so get the lure back in the same spot asap.

HTH

Cheers, Allan


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Allan,

Bloody great Cod Pics :!: :shock: :shock:

I'm like Ash with the natives, not much luck especially the elusive cod.

I like your advice and I starting to agree with trolling on the back of the Yak. Is seems OK way of finding Redfin schools but I have never caught a native this way. OK I have caught only one native, a yellowbelly using a SP drifting at the back of the Yak while casting another lure into structure. Absolutely pure luck! 

Your advice on working over snags and using spinnerbats is something I need to try.

Victor


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

victor-victor said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> Bloody great Cod Pics :!: :shock: :shock:
> 
> ...


Come over n say gday next time, have a yarn.

My boss came sneaking round the corner trying the reddies out without a lot of luck, I gave him a lure and within ten minutes he caught this :lol:










Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

what a beautiful yellow! what was it? about 4 kilo?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

it was called for 2.5 to 3kg, you'll notice the extended arms in the pic that make the fish look bigger. Not really my style of shot, but it is a nice pic all the same.

Those LBG yellas are beautiful colour arent they.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> it was called for 2.5 to 3kg, you'll notice the extended arms in the pic that make the fish look bigger. Not really my style of shot, but it is a nice pic all the same.
> 
> Those LBG yellas are beautiful colour arent they.
> 
> Cheers, Allan


Yeah have to agree on the arms out theory.........I always judge a size of yellow based on the hump, similar to a snapper......still, a nice yellow all the same.....and bigger than my record!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Those Yellas are a beautiful colour but I do love the look of the green in the cod.

I saw your boss heading for a fish when I was on my way in, he looked real keen.

I will stop for a yarn next time, you looked so happy casting your spinnerbait I didn't want to intrude while you are seeking a yella and or a greenie.

I will be out again next Saturday morning with some spinnerbaits to given them a go, this time I don't need to rush home.

happy fishing

Victor


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

victor-victor said:


> Those Yellas are a beautiful colour but I do love the look of the green in the cod.
> 
> I saw your boss heading for a fish when I was on my way in, he looked real keen.
> 
> ...


Mate I'm allways happy casting spinnerbaits, and it would be no intrusion at all.

Yeah the Cookie monster is keen enough, I think time is his biggest enemy but I'll tell him about AKFF and see if he'll pop his head in hear too.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I gotta say, those Cod are a magnificent looking fish! Our inland waterways must be in reasonable nick!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I love your avatar abercornmick :lol: I have that on file somewhere and was going to use it for my avatar but I couldn't find it. Well done


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Fisher, I thought it suited the whole "Fishy" theme of the forum......and the other half didn't mind me using her pic! :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Allan,

Fantastic fishing. I too fish from a Bass (when in f/water) for cod. However the Yarra river in suburban Melbourne does not have quite the population of cod that you are fortunate to have. Therefore every fish is a milestone and very carefuly released.

I am all ears for techniques. Do you you favour the time at the end of a hot day? I have been using hardbody bibbed lures however from your decriptions it sounds like the spinnerbaits can be worked more readily around the snags.

I find a sounder great for locating the holes and determining the extent of the snags. However on your sounder do you ever see any the cod?

Look forward to your future posts.


----------

